

New Results from Daya Bay – Tracking the Disappearance of Ghostlike Neutrinos - jonbaer
http://newscenter.lbl.gov/news-releases/2013/08/21/new-results-from-daya-bay/

======
ISL
Looks like much of the phys.org page is copy/paste from the Daya Bay release
or the Berkeley page:

[http://newscenter.lbl.gov/news-releases/2013/08/21/new-
resul...](http://newscenter.lbl.gov/news-releases/2013/08/21/new-results-from-
daya-bay/)
[http://www.interactions.org/cms/?pid=1033164](http://www.interactions.org/cms/?pid=1033164)

Anyone have a link to a paper or arXiv preprint? I can't find one.

~~~
jonbaer
The paper will be released @ NuFact 2013, most likely here first ...
[http://nufact2013.ihep.ac.cn/proceedings.html](http://nufact2013.ihep.ac.cn/proceedings.html)

~~~
fnordfnordfnord
Are you a collaboration member?

Looks like the talk is probably being given Friday. Slides aren't up for that
one yet.
[http://indico.ihep.ac.cn/conferenceOtherViews.py?view=standa...](http://indico.ihep.ac.cn/conferenceOtherViews.py?view=standard&confId=2996)

~~~
jonbaer
No, not a collaboration member ...

------
prawn
For anyone else who had no idea what Daya Bay was but was hoping for a summary
or explanation without reading the full article, this is about a page down:

"The Daya Bay Experiment is located close to the Daya Bay and Ling Ao nuclear
power plants in China, 55 kilometers northeast of Hong Kong."

"The Daya Bay Collaboration, which includes more than 200 scientists from six
regions and countries, is led in the U.S. by DOE’s Berkeley Lab and Brookhaven
National Laboratory (BNL)."

Will leave it to someone in the field to explain the significance of the
results.

~~~
ISL
\theta_{13} was the last of the neutrino mixing angles to be measured. The
Daya Bay experiment was designed to measure it, and has the most precise value
for it. It's hard to do, and the purpose for which Daya Bay was built.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutrino_oscillation](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutrino_oscillation)

I'm in a nearby field, and work with a bunch of folks in the thick of it. From
a quick read, the new news is that Daya Bay has roughly doubled their
precision for \theta_{13} to ~10 sigma from ~5.

The next big thing in the field is a hunt for what people call \delta, a
parameter that should encapsulate any CP violation in the neutrino sector.

